# Camped In Pine Grove



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Darrel and I went camping at Gold Country Campgroung Resort this weekend and had a great time. There were not alot of people there and the campsites were nice. They have a swimming pool, hot tub, a spray park and also a little golf course. The weather was not too hot and we had a relaxing time.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

drobe5150 said:


> Darrel and I went camping at Gold Country Campgroung Resort this weekend and had a great time. There were not alot of people there and the campsites were nice. They have a swimming pool, hot tub, a spray park and also a little golf course. The weather was not too hot and we had a relaxing time.


That's what it's all about! Fun and relaxing.... Weekend getaways are great


----------

